# cost of appliances??



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,could anyone tell me what the costs of electrical appliances are in portugal compared to england? such as washing machines,tvs,etc...also the second hand car prices are we better off buying one over there? thanks


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Locovida,

Washing machines, fridges, cookers etc are much the same as the UK, a little more if anything as the competition is not as fierce.

Second hand cars are silly money but I would still recommend buying over here unless you have owned a left hand drive vehicle in the UK for over a year.


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

mitz said:


> Hi Locovida,
> 
> Washing machines, fridges, cookers etc are much the same as the UK, a little more if anything as the competition is not as fierce.
> 
> Second hand cars are silly money but I would still recommend buying over here unless you have owned a left hand drive vehicle in the UK for over a year.


thanks a lot for the reply,we are thinking of moving to central portugal my partner is portuguese,we dont have much in the way of finances,but hoping we could make a better life over there.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

.:: Radio Popular - Electrodomésticos ::.
Click "grandes domesticos" in the left hand column. Have fun.


----------



## locovida (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for that!


----------

